# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Numëratori telefonik i Shqipërisë

## benseven11

program i numrave telefonik+adresave per gjithe shqiperine
Numeratori telefonik 2003 do e gjeni tek kjo faqe per download
*lidhja nuk punon*

----------


## djaloshi_korcar

HEy Pershendetje

PO mudohem te gjej numeratorin e shqiperise te ketij viti. (2005)
Kam kerkuar ne website te ndryshme po prap eshte ai i vjetri.
nuk e di neve dikush mund te me ndihmoje se kam shoke te vjeter 
qe sapo kane vjatur ne tirane dhe nuk po ju gjej numrat e telefonit.
Ose ndonje adrese te albtelekomit 

ju lutem me ndihmoni.

----------


## benseven11

A e ka gjetur ndonjeri numratorin e ri telefonik te 2008-es per Shqiperine?
Thone qe e ka ajo faqja kerkues.com Kerkova aty po s gjeta gje.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kerkova edhe une per ate numratorin e Shqiperise te 2008 por nuk gjeta gje as ne google as te ajo faqa www.kerkues.com.Me sa di une nuk ka dalur akoma...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po ndonji numrator me te ri se 2003 ka?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Jo ditmir me sa di une nuk ka.Une kam vetem nje te 2003 liber.Tjeter kam kerkuar me te ri po nuk kam gjetur...

----------


## Neo_AS

Tani eshte me e veshtire te gjesh Db e numratorit telefonik. Une kam nje version te "ri" fale informalitetit te larte ne Shqiperi.

Kalofshi mire!

----------


## klodj

Une kam nje numrator te Gjirokastres. Nuk e di nese eshte me te vertete i vitit 2007 por edhe une e kam gjetur ne rruge informale ne excel dhe e kam perpunuar ne Access. Mund ta quaj te plote si program edhe pse nuk eshte ndo nje kushdi se cfare si programim.
Nuk e di nese bej mire ta postoj por nqs i hyn njeriu ne pune le te me dergoje nje email:

info@gjirokastraonline.com

----------


## pab

Www.Kerkues.Com ka numratorin e fundit, por nuk e ka vendosur per download. Numrat jane me te fundit qe ekzistojne ne ate faqe. Madje, aty eshte dhe lista e gjithe firmave qe ekzistojne ne shqiperi deri ne 2007en. Lexova qe do te fusin te gjithe targat dhe te gjithe personat qe jane mbi 18 vjec. Kuptohet qe ata nuk do ti vendosin databazat per ti shkarkuar kushdo.

----------


## ANDI_

joomla me duket pak se ide e keqe..duke pasur parasysh qe cdo info do futet manualisht.Besoj se ata kane librin telefonik edhe shfletojne faqet nje nga nje edhe kalojne personat ne joomla.Do jete problem me kalimin e kohes kur database te mbushet me shume...Do te nxjerri shume persona ne nje kerkim edhe do te vonohet tej mase .Imagjino qe nje person krahasohet me nje artikull...

----------


## klodj

Ne kete link do te gjeni Numratorin e Gjirokastres 2007. 
Nuk e mbaj mend nese ky version i permban edhe bizneset por duke qene se ne Gjirokaster jane disa nga bizneset VIP ne Shqiperi besoj se mund te hyje ne pune.
Nese ju nevojiten dhe nuk jane te ky version do me duhet te postoj versionin tjeter.

http://www.GjirokastraOnline.com/Numratori GJIR.rar


(bejeni copy/paste nese nuk ju con linku)

----------


## *ABC

http://www.GjirokastraOnline.com

----------


## nince_tutes

Djema, e ka dikush numratorin telefonik shqiptare, por jo ate te 2003?

Nje version m t fundit do desha,  pasi q nga 2003 ka shume nr t rinj.

flm.

----------


## benseven11

Provoje,dergoji nje email Mr.databazes te kjo faqja,http://www.kerkues.com/ se ai mburret qe e ka komplet numratorin e 2007-es.

----------

